# How many fish in a Fluval Spec V?



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

It would be a little overcrowded and you might need to do frequent water change. My 2 fluval spec are overecrowded but with a lot of plants, I also did some modification to the filtration. I would probably change your clown pleco for a Dwarf Bristle nose Pleco? Clown pleco can reach up to 4 inch(10cm).


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

If you go with the clown pleco, you also need to have room for driftwood as clowns feed off of it. Spec may not be the best tank for a clown.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The pygmy cory are the* only * fish from you stock list you could keep in that tank and they should be in a schoal of *6 minimum.*
Plecos are HUGE poopers and need a LOT of tank volume to dilute all their poop, smallest tank for a few breeds like bristlnose is 20g, 30g+ through 200g+ is needed depending on the breed.
Neon tetra need a long tank ideally 30" or more of swim room and bare minimum 10g volume (20g much better).


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I would swap out the pleco for an Otto, maybe two. I agree with what others are saying about the neons too. Maybe swap them out for some fish better suited for a nano. There is a stickey in this forum that has a list of good nano tank fish.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses I just wanted to get a general consensus on what to add. The store only had 5 corys or I would have gotten six. They seem to be doing well in the group. I'll put the pleco in my 30 gallon instead. I have wood in all of my tanks.


----------

